# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Prostatakrebs Apps ios

## Lothar M

Hallo,

auf meinem iPad benutze ich die Apps "Prostatafibel" und "Cancer.net" .
Habt Ihr Kenntnis von anderen Apps auch für Android?

LG

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Noch eine Ergänzung, unter Kiwix läßt sich die Medizin-Wiki mit Fotos für den Offline Betrieb runterladen.

LG

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Es gibt auch noch die App "Onkologie", für die sich jedoch nur Medizinberufe un Studenten registrieren können;

die "Pschyrembel" App ist bei vertiefter Nutzung kostenpflichtig.

LG

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Bezüglich Arztneimittel finde ich die jetzt kostenlose App "Arztneimittel Pocket 2017" sehr interessant.

LG

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Natürlich kann man die aktuellen "Leitlinien Prostatakarzinom" als PDF unter http://www.awmf.org/uploads/tx_szlei...om_2016-12.pdf
herrunterladen und unter iBooks öffnen und darin auch suchen.

LG

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Allgemein interessant ist die kostenlose App von Roche "Lab" Labormedizin.

----------


## Lothar M

Im Internet finde ich den Webauftritt von cancer.org sehr informativ. Hier der Link: https://www.cancer.org/cancer/prostate-cancer.html

LG

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Nur für Android steht die kostenlose App "Cancer Prevention" zur Verfügung, mit Informationen zu Antioxidanzien bei den einzelnen Krebsarten, also auch Prostatakrebs.

LG

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Zur Thematik Ernährung und Krebs gibt es zwei interessante Apps "eat AntiCancer" (ios) und "Aliments AntiCancer" ( Android).

LG

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Zu guter Letzt ein europäisches Highlight als App "European Urology"; sehr empfehlenswert!!
Vieleicht waren diese Apps für Euch hilfreich.
Für Ergänzungen wäre ich dankbar.

Liebe Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein App-Store-Link auf die kostenlose englischsprachige  ios-App „Cancer Research News & Prevention“


Cancer Research News & Prevention Info Free von Juicestand Inc 
https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/canc...177240037?mt=8


Liebe Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Auch die KI-Gesundheits-App „ADA“ lohnt einer näheren Betrachtung:

https://www.heise.de/ct/ausgabe/2018...e-4112670.html

Google Health ist auch interessant.

Viele Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Die Andoid-App “Immuno-T“ in holländischer Sprache illustriert die Wirkungsweise der Immuntherapie.

“Professor Tessa Kerre hat gemeinsam mit den Designern und Entwicklern von Holofarm ein ‚Motion Comic' entwickelt, um Patienten und ihrem Umfeld auf anschauliche, visuell attraktive Art und Weise zu erläutern, worum es bei der Immuntherapie geht.“

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Ich möchte auf zwei kostenlose Android-Apps zur Chemotherapie hinweisen:

Emesis iGuide (englischsprachig)

onco App (auch deutschsprachig, registrierungspflichtig).

Grüsse

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Ich möchte auf die umfassende französischsprachige Prostatakrebs-iOS-App_ iProstate hinweisen.

Normalerweise empfehle ich keine kostenpflichtigen Apps._

Die englischsprachige Android-App Physicans CANCER Chemotherapy Drug Manual ist kostenpflichtig (9,49 /per year) jedoch mit einer 30 day free trial period.
_
Grüsse 

Lothar


_

----------


## Lothar M

Allgemein wissenschaftlich interessant ist die kostenlose Android und ios-App einblick | DKFZ von Deutsches Krebsforschungszentrum

https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/einb...105810593?mt=8

Grüsse

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Nachstehend zwei umfangreiche englischsprachige professionelle ios-Recherchewerkzeuge zu PubMed und anderen wissenschaftlichen Datenbanken:

- MediPub

https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/medi...401970924?mt=8

- References on tap

https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/refe...092709557?mt=8

Gruß

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Die englischsprachige kostenlose Android-App „Common Imaging Tests“ enthält ausführliche Informationen über bildgebende Verfahren.

Gruss

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Die US-amerikanische App figure 1 ist eine kostenlose iOS-/Android-App.
Es ist ein registrierungspflichtiges sozial-medizinisches Netzwerk.

Eigene Beschreibung, siehe Link:

https://figure1.com/


Gruss

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Sehr empfehlenswert ist die englischsprachige kostenlose iOS-App JITC des „Journal for Immuntherapy of Cancer“

https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/j-im...913162041?mt=8

Mit dem Suchbegriff „Prostate“ werden 213 Veröffentlichungen, bei „prostate cancer“ 180 Veröffentlichungen angezeigt.

Grüße

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Zu empfehlen ist die deutschsprachige iOS/Android-App „Onkopedia Leitlinienportal“ der DGHO

https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/onko...436313123?mt=8

Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Eine neue deutschsprachige kostenlose iOS- und Android-App ist der Studienfinder Onkologie mit umfangreichen Suchparametern.

Studienfinder Onkologie von ClinSol Research GmbH
https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/stud...869310592?mt=8

Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Rudi61

Kostenfrei verfügbar für iOS und Android*

Onkologische S3-Leitlinien  jetzt als App* 
https://www.leitlinienprogramm-onkol...eitlinien-app/


Grüße
Rudi

----------


## Rudi61

*aerzteblatt.de als App*
https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachricht...ls-Android-App
https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/aerzteblatt-de/id436133387

ebenso gibt es

*Deutsche Apotheker Zeitung*
https://www.deutsche-apotheker-zeitung.de/DAZ-App

und

*Apotheke ADHOC*

als App

_______________________________

Hallo Lothar
baue die App-Links auf meiner Prostata Website ein

----------


## Lothar M

Die iOS-App „Revies in Urology“ enthält die us-amerikanische medizinische Fachzeitschrift als Download:

Reviews in Urology von MedReviews
https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/revi...757244565?mt=8

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Die kostenpflichtige (2,39) deutschsprachige Android/iOS-App EasyOncology gibt umfangreiche onkologische Informationen auch zum Prostatakrebs und wurde vom Ärzteblatt empfohlen.
Nicht getestet, da kostenpflichtig.

EasyOncology von Easy Medical Applications UG (haftungsbeschränkt)
https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/easy...606951458?mt=8

Eine kostenlose, umfangreiche deutschsprachige iOS-App labmed zur Labormedizin:

Labmed von vireq software solutions GmbH & Co. KG
https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/labmed/id469783392?mt=8

----------


## Lothar M

Die iOS und Android-App Prostatafibel (Mitautor Axel Heidenreich) ist gerade aktualisiert und erweitert worden.
Die kostenlose deutschsprachige App ist überaus empfehlenswert.

Prostatafibel von Takeda Pharma Vertrieb GmbH & Co. KG
https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/pros...035542842?mt=8

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Die neue Android/ios-App Leitlinienprogramm Onkologie der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft e.V. enthält alle S3-Leitlinien des Leitlinienprogramms Onkologie (OL).
Die App enthält alle Inhalte der OL-Leitlinien (einschließlich Supportive Therapie, Palliativmedizin, Psychoonkologie) inkl. Tabellen, Algorithmen und Literatur.

Weitere Funktionen sind:

-    Sie bekommen Nachrichten, wenn aktuellere Leitlinienversionen oder neue Leitlinien erscheinen.
-    Suchen Sie einfach und komfortabel in den Leitlinien. Eine Begrenzung der Suche auf Empfehlungen ist möglich.
-    Speichern Sie einzelne Empfehlungen, Tabellen oder Abbildungen in der Favoritenliste.
-    Senden Sie Kommentare zu den Leitlinieninhalte direkt an die Leitliniengruppe

Lothar

PS: Wurde schon von Rudi im März erwähnt. Ich habe die App dennoch nochmal ausführlicher dargestellt, da ich sie getestet habe und sie eine wichtige aktualisierte Informationsquelle darstellt.

----------


## Lothar M

Die in der Grundversion kostenlose englischsprachige iOS-Anatomie-App „BioDigital“ ist sehr anschaulich und enthält auch 3D-Bilder über Prostatakrebs.

BioDigital Human 2019 von BioDigital, Inc.
https://apps.apple.com/de/app/biodig...19/id771825569

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hier sind die Links auf Fotos meiner iOS-Gesundheits-Apps:


https://share.icloud.com/photos/0sdRIZSxbRGRmnDqOBm-6QsYw


https://share.icloud.com/photos/05beHN4u_vTLlSA-DRNKxelEg

Viele Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Für Betroffene die sich einer Radiotherapie unterziehen müssen, ist die englischsprachige, kostenlose iOS-App „RadCare“ empfehlenswert.

RadCare von RadCare Health
https://apps.apple.com/de/app/radcare/id1459182910

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ist eine umfangreiche, kostenlose, englischsprachige Radiologie App für Android, enthält eine gute Zusammenfassung der Prostataradiologie.

Die Radiologie-Assistent für Android. Über 90 Artikel von Experten Radiologen:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...istant.android

Lothar

----------


## RalfDm

Seit Kurzem gibt es die App des BPS für Android und IOS, im Google Play Store unter "Prostatakrebs SH App" zu finden mit Informationen zum Beratungssangebot, zur Hotline und zur Infothek.

Ralf

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Ralf,

eine gute und hilfreiche App!
Vielleicht wäre ein Link in der App unter Infothek auf unser Basiswissen/Erster Rat nützlich.

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hier kann man die App zum Krebskongress 2020 in Berlin herrunterladen:

https://www.dkk2020.de/

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hier eine App zum „Anti-Krebs-Training“:

https://apps.apple.com/de/app/anti-k...g/id1493443803

Lothar

----------

